
Long Live Social Engineering! Identify Theft in Real Life - brk
http://www.darkreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=157855&WT.svl=news1_1
======
brk
This hearkens back to the good ole' days when we had to steal data in person!
We didn't have no Internet! Just our wardialers, blue boxes, Jolt cola and raw
personality.

